# Dixel Robert mobile et Robert mobile + Os10= crash



## ysengrain (15 Septembre 2016)

Bonjour,

Les dictionnaires Dixel Robert mobile et le Robert mobile ne fonctionnent plus sur mon iPhone (5s) depuis la MàJ Os 10.
Suis seul ?


----------



## Locke (15 Septembre 2016)

Il faudrait peut-être poser la question directement auprès de l'éditeur... http://www.prolexis.com/produits/applications-mobiles ...car les deux n'ont pas été remis à jour depuis 2014 et 2015.


----------

